# New levelling device or a thin fish tank?



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Water inside the double glazing, how does it get in.

Hopefully warranty will cover it


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Double glazing*

Hi

I have had a double glazed window fill with "mist" before, but never like that!

How old is the van?

Russell


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

not 3 year old yet, Nov 07


----------



## windyspark (Sep 23, 2009)

Had the same thing happen, it was a cracked window which was letting the rain in.
Dealer replaced it under warranty.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

No obvious cracks that I can see.


----------



## windyspark (Sep 23, 2009)

The crack was under the black lip at the top, where the window clips in.You couldn't see it until the window was taken out of the frame.
hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Was at the repair shop this evening, did not take window off but they could not find any cracks and will be contacting warranty people (MB&G I think they are called) to see what can be done. Possibly a replacement window. Also mentioned the problem with reversing camera picture going off/on whilst reversing and multiple spider like cracks on rear bumper. He said that a new bumper would be required as when water and frost gets in the cracks will only get worse. I have to take photos and send them on to him tomorrow.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

There should be a blask sealing plug somewhere, make sure that is still there.

If its missing that could be why you are getting condensation

Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Window*

Peter

Is that the little plastic thing, top corners, about the size of a drawing pin head?

Russell


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep thats the little blighters, if they are missing, condensation happens


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Condensation I could understand, 1 inch of water arriving practically overnight is a bit more difficult to comprehend.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

I posted this back in early April, reported the fault and MB&G agreed to replace window under warranty, but still waiting on the arrival of the re[lacement window. Dealer tells me it is on it's way but now getting the same story every time I call.

Why does it take so long to get parts such as this?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have enquired from Seitz about a replacement window unit They quote a delivery time of 4 - 6 weeks from order being placed.

That might explain the dealy (especially if the warranty co were a bit slow in placing the order)


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

What a total shambles and a waste of time.

I posted this back at the start of April, the repair shop lodged the claim with MB&G on 27th April and it was accepted. Ever since then every time I contacted the repair shop I have been told it is on it's way, in the post, about to leave Autotrail, blah, blah, blah.

On Friday I called again and was told that it was still in Autotrail awaiting delivery but now the repair shop have cancelled the payment (HA!) and are now not willing to pay the £560 for the window and delivery as they "Cannot afford to be out that sort of money for 2-3 months". I wonder if they have ever even placed the order!

Phoned MB&G and all they could suggest was that I pay for the window and delivery and they will re-imburse me within 10 days.

Absolutely bl**dy cr*ap, what are these warranties actually worth if dealers/repairers cannot do the work due to cash flow issues.

If I go to another dealer it will be regarded as a new claim by MB&G and I will have to wait on initial claim to be nullified and the new claim accepted.

If I pay I am going to insist on getting the part delivered to my home address and fit it myself as it is simply a matter of unscrewing the two telescopic posts, lifting the window beyond 90 degrees so that it releases from the top hinge and refit in reverse (2.5 hours at £40 / hour I am told by MB&G is what the repairer has claimed)

Problem here in Northern Ireland is that there are only a handful of dealers/repair shops and already I have been refused by one as they only do waarranty work if van was bought from them and now another looks to be as useful a chocolate teapot.

Once I get satisfaction I will name and shame.


----------

